# boxer ridgeback cross?



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

hi there im just new to the forum wanted to show some pics of my dog ruby. she is a great dog, im so glad i got her she is 10 or 11 months old. a big sucky and very loving dog. 
she is supper strong and loves to play.she just recently learned to swim and fetch sticks from the river near our home. 
any way i got her as a ridgeback boxer cross. which as a puppy i thought she really resembled the ridge back puppy pictures i seen online. but now after looking at a lot of dog pics im wondering if she might have some pit bull in her. any thoughts?
[URL="http://[IMG]http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/chrisljm_27/DSC00390600x450.jpg[/IMG]"][URL="http:/[IMG]http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/chrisljm_27/DSC00395600x450.jpg[/IMG]/"][URL="[IMG]http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/chrisljm_27/DSC00399600x450.jpg[/IMG]"][URL="http://[IMG]http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/chrisljm_27/DSC00394600x450.jpg[/IMG]"]http://[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

both rigeback and boxers have fully floppy ears or sometimes rosed ears but your pup looks like it has some prick eared influence


----------



## Cat Condos (Jun 30, 2011)

That is exactly what I would say she looks like. She is a very good looking dog.


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks guys. yes she is a very nice looking dog she can be a real rascal at times.
a couple weeks ago she nearly gave us a heart attack. she had just learned to swim and just got a handle on the doggie paddle. she was retrieving sticks we were throwing in the river, just a short distance from shore when she spotted some ducks that were swimming by. she started after them and wouldnt come back. she swam and swam after them ducks that would just take off in the air just out of her reach and land again in the water. 
she was so into chasing after them, we were getting really worried she would just get too tired to swim anymore and drown. she swam an incredible distance up stream in a fast water. and criss crossed it a few times. i almost got into someones canoe to go out after her.
she was very far away from us by now even after we had been running along the river bank in the water. finaly she swam back to us on her own but we were tottaly amazed at her stamina and pretty stressed out after the ordeal
anyway no more swimming for ruby without some kinda long rope. and i have also got her singed up for some obediance training.
she had come back to me other times when she had gotten lose on land but after this episode i decide i would get some proffessinal obediance training


----------



## filas (Jun 18, 2011)

looks like a lil pittie cross to me... most people will not tell you it is a pit cross cause of the stigma attached. good looking lil dog you got there though.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

My dog has done a lot of swimming after ducks and geese in her lifetime. Great exercise lol. My Willow was very sensible about knowing when to come back, but her dam, Cinnamon was not. Cinnamon in general, did not have great recall. Her first years were spent in a kennel and on a chain- she had a lovely temperment, but was untrained. My Willow has been with me since birth, so she was very different in this regard. Her older sister Sky too did not have great recall either.
Willow was always free to swim and come and go as she wished while I was outside, but Cinnamon and Sky swam on a rope. The exercise was great for them, and most Goldens just need water for their spirit, but be very careful doing this. They had to be supervised 100% and you have to be an adequate swimmer. You have to be prepared to get in the water at any time to save your dog should the rope get snagged on something. Perhaps you realize this, but I just had to mention...


----------



## Cat Condos (Jun 30, 2011)

chris 71 said:


> thanks guys. yes she is a very nice looking dog she can be a real rascal at times.
> a couple weeks ago she nearly gave us a heart attack. she had just learned to swim and just got a handle on the doggie paddle. she was retrieving sticks we were throwing in the river, just a short distance from shore when she spotted some ducks that were swimming by. she started after them and wouldnt come back. she swam and swam after them ducks that would just take off in the air just out of her reach and land again in the water.
> she was so into chasing after them, we were getting really worried she would just get too tired to swim anymore and drown. she swam an incredible distance up stream in a fast water. and criss crossed it a few times. i almost got into someones canoe to go out after her.
> she was very far away from us by now even after we had been running along the river bank in the water. finaly she swam back to us on her own but we were tottaly amazed at her stamina and pretty stressed out after the ordeal
> ...


lol yeah that would scare me to. She sounds like a very energetic good dog. I have never had the oprotunity to take my dogs swimming till a few days ago. But they wouldn't go in and the person I was with was pretty keen about them not getting wet in there house so I figured I will just wait for the next oprotunity.


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

ruby has been swimming more, we had a heat wave hear so i took her for a swim quite a few times with a rope lol.
she has also been doing real well with her obedience training.
working with a lunge line at the moment, she sits and stays, lays down and stays. i have been practicing with hand singles as well as release commands. she loves for me to go the full length of the line away and start running for her to chase as i give the release command. when she passes me i quickly turn directions and get her to go the other way back and forth. i also have her jumping over benches and running over picnic tables at the park great fun we are having. hears a few more pics of my girl ruby 
http://
http://http:
//i167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/chrisljm_27/DSC00485600x450.jpg
http://

http://


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Has she tied at all? The newer photos make her look pregnant?


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

I see Boxer/GSD/a bit of pit bull. No Ridgeback at all. (Ridgebacks are super distinctive.)


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

we have been wondering about german shepherd latly. and when i got her there were i think 3 pups that had shepherd markings and fur. i just assumed there must have been two dads. but now that i think about it she could be shepherd cross.

does tied mean mated? she has just come out of her first heat but i made sure no males got near her


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm. I don't know if it was a result of going through heat, but the last two photos especially she looks pregnant.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

chris 71 said:


> does tied mean mated? she has just come out of her first heat but i made sure no males got near her


Yes, it does. How long ago did her heat end?


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

yes maybe some pit bull in there too


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

That aside, there is no GSD to be seen in that dog.


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

her heat ended just in the last week. i know with out a doubt she is not pregnant no males at all have been close enough to her. we have been with her every moment. except when she was left at home alone with doors locked!! lol


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeahhhhh....I don't know where you guys are seeing GSD. There's zip in there....

BTW, I'd be watching her for a false pregnancy


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

what do you guys think about the 3 shepherd looking pups then? maybe more then one dad? maybe rottweiler? kinda like shepherd markings?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you have pictures of them? There can be more than one dad contributing to a litter.


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

no pictures of them wish i had of gotten some now just going by memory. i do know that ruby and i think 5 of her brothers and sisters looked very much alike. and then the three furrier ones with a black and tan kinda of markings like a shepherd or rottweiler. i picked ruby because she looked most like her mom that the guy told me was a boxer ridgeback cross


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Sometimes siblings are funny. And sometimes puppies are funny when you take a look at their parents. Would you believe this puppy: 










Came from this mama?










And he has four siblings, another that is the same color, but one that is fawn and white like a Boxer, and two that are brindle and white. Also, we fostered one of these guys, all are from the same litter:


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

those are a bunch of cuties. guess you just never know for sure what your gonna get from a heinz 57 match up


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Nope! Puppies can be a hilarious oddity. I found one of my girls at an AC when she was 5 weeks old, and she was found alone as a stray. I always wonder what her siblings, if any, looked like because she is SO weird looking.


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

not the greatest pics. just a little update for the ruby record. ruby at the park she loves to jump.
http:// 
http://


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

ruby's sister star
http://


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

just another little update on ruby. 
ok so we have another dog a puppy i started a sort of journal on him [ brutus ] in another thread. he's a french mastiff pup 9 weeks old. things are going ok between the two of them. but there are a couple problems.
ruby has always been a bit aggressive in her yard, putting on a show when people or dogs go by.
now she doesent always do this. sometimes people and dogs go by and she really doesent do much at all. other times she goes pretty crazzy. there are a couple dogs she has met in the street while walking and there is no problem at all, just the standard greeting and sniffing. infact so far she has never been agressive to any dogs on the street walking. even when other dogs, espieacily little ones have snarled and snaped at her. but in her yard its another story. and since bringing the puppy home things have escalated in this behavour. not sure if its just that she is maturing, she is only i think just starting to become an adult now. or if its her some way thinking she is protecting the pup.
either way im having a bit of trouble getting a handel on her. any advice would be apreacheted.
the other day one of these little dogs that she has met on the street with no problem at went by and she went nuts. and she wont listen to me very well when she is in this mode. i had to grab her and bring her in the house and she was trying to avoid me, but i was able to grab her by the collar and bring her in. after putting her in the house we started talking to the owner he was saying hi to brutus and letting his little doggy and the puppy snif each other through the fench. ruby was barking in the house.
i could hear her running through the house barking, all of the sudden it occured to me, one of the living room windows was open enough for her to push the screen out and be outside of the fennced part of the yard and on the street. i had a couple bad vissions of her jumping through the window and making a beline for the little dog. i quickly went in and closed the window dont know what would happend if she had of noticed, but i sure dont want to experience it.
since bringing the pup home her prey drive also seems to have gotten stronger. not toward the pup they are working out fine. but now when out for walks she goes real nuts for squriels. i mean she always did before but not to the degree she does now. its almost as if she is reastraing her self so much with the pup when playing, that she has all this pent up engery. and she would just love to get ahold of one of those squriels and just let it all out. 
i am involved with a trainer. but any other advice feel free to give thanks


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

thought id keep up on this thread about ruby... soo its been about a month since my last post. been working on her a bit tried a few different things. brutus is also getting big enough to rough house with her better... i think this is helping. i was told that i should have a muzzle on her when ever im off our property. pitbulls are band hear, now i am seeing why she was labbled as a boxer ridge back cross. im sure she does have some boxer or ridgeback in her but, i now think her dad was a pitbull. anyway she is what she is, and most of all a loved member of our family. the trainer assured me she is a very good dog. he dosent think she would attack the dogs and people she is putting on the show for. just her nature to do the whole tuff dog appearence thing defending her turf. he says he can tell her personality just with his experience traing dogs. she is not a very domainat or aggressive personality type, passive if anything. but she is very hyperactive. i have taken her on a couple walks with the muzzle on. she doesnt like it to much. but is getting used to it. im actully very superirzed at the way her personality changes when she has it on. her intencity level seems to drop a lot. even toward the squriels. and she walks a lot calmer. i had her out in the park today with muzzle on and a little old lady who has walked by us many times with her little 15 year old jack russell {very spry little guy}. who always charges ruby snarlling and growling{ he does this with any dogs bigger then him lol } well he came at ruby pulling and doing his thing. when the little old lady noticed the muzzle she said ''what do you have on her? oh no she gasp take that thing off her" kinda made me feel bad. but anyway.. im just trying to be a responcible dog owner. she is a great dog but she is also very strong and very fast somtimes she can be thought of as a kangaroo or maybe a baboon on a leash lol. 
http://
http://
http://
http://
http://


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

she is really pretty. reminds me of my roe roe, who is a boxer/lab/pit mix most likely. thanks for keeping us updated. sounds like she is a mess for sure


----------



## R.Scott (Sep 18, 2011)

She's gorgeous! <3 She reminds me of a belgian malinois/pitbull mix.
Also, don't worry what other people think about her wearing a muzzle, if it makes you feel more comfortable and you feel like you are doing the right thing, that's all that matters.


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks guys a mess in progress lol thats for sure


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

Unless someone in authority has officially told you to muzzle your dog, ie you are breaking a law not having it on, I wouldn't be muzzling her unless you need to for some other reason such as training or working on aggression issues. In an area where Pit Bulls are banned, or must be muzzled, by taking her out in muzzle you are basically announcing that you believe her to be a pitbull or pitbull mix. If something were to ever happen, even if it wasn't Ruby's fault, the fact that she's been seen out in a muzzle won't work in her favor. It's like the arguement about "beware of dog" signs, it's been argued by people who were later bit by the dog that the owner knew the dog was dangerous because they had the beware of dog sign, even though the owner was just trying to let people know they have dogs on the property.

I'm all for responsible ownership, but you don't know for a fact that Ruby is a pit bull mix, so I wouldn't be offering that label up to others, I'd just stick with the Boxer/Ridgeback/??? mix.


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for the imput dantero i can see that point too. funny thing.. we just got back from a walk downtown. i took her without the muzzle {had it in my pocket}. when i walk her downtown i make her walk right at my left side using a very short line and a choke. as we were walking a lady in her car started rolling down her window,i could see a little dog in the back seat. she said she seen ruby walking soo good she wanted to know if i had trained her myself. or if i could recomend a trainer, because ruby looked so well behaved. ruby did growl a bit when she started talking to us lol but.. i guess all in all she is a pretty well behaved dog out of her yard... and providing no squriels happen by lol


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

been a couple months since last post. ruby is doing good she has been spayed. her boy brute is growing like a weed. recently i got a coupling leash to try and walk them together, what a crazy time it was the first time i tried it, but i figured out how to hook them up and position them too walk together.
http://


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

They look good and happy!


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

well, we had an accident last nite. ruby and brutus were playing and some how ruby got hooked on brutus's crate door latch. was quite the ordeal she was hung up on the latch for a little bit while we scrambled to get pliers to bend the steel to take the handel off the door.she had a pretty good gash. she never even made a sound. she amazes me how tough she is. she never struggled or anything while i was trying to free her . had to take her to the emergency after hours vet clinic. 4 layers of stiches a drainage tube, antibiotics, and a pretty penny later. and shes healing her wounds. funny thing is just the other day i commented on abbylynn's thread about worries about metal crates and dangers from them.and then this happens to us.
http://


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Terrible. Hope she heals soon. 

Not sure what she is. Mixes can be unpredictable. You should get a DNA test done. That would be interesting.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh no that looks horrible. Speedy recovery poor girl.


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for the support guys. yes maybe a dna test would be interesting. hardest part is going to be keeping her from playing to wildly she is already trying to be her normal wild self with brutus lol


----------



## Hayley925 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi there, I have a boxer/ridgeback cross and she is always mistaken for a pit bull. I think it's a drawback of the breed. If you watch Cesar Milan, he also has a boxer ridgeback that looks an awful lot like my Roxy. She's 14 weeks in the first one and 1 year in the second one (on the grass).














The problem with getting a DNA test done is you lose all plausible deniability if your pup comes back as pit bull. Without the DNA test, you can be most definitely positive she is a ridgeback/boxer cross :lalala:
FYI there is a facebook page for ridgeback boxer crosses and you would be shocked to see how many look like your Ruby! Look up aaaaaaa rhodesian ridgeback cross boxer dog on facebook.


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 6, 2011)

hi, i havent been on hear too much in the last while thought i would post an update on the dogs. ruby is doing great no more accidents. she is getting a little better bahavurial wise, i think maturing a little more has a lot too do with it. she still is a fire cracker though but also a big suck. her and her boy brute are a great joy to have around.










beef cake brutus, and rotten ruby.
a nite at the wrestling matches lol


----------

